# usb voltage



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

anyone have a clue what voltage usb carries ? i assume its 5v ? need to know for a mouse and keyboard mod

edit: did some googeling found the answer thx tsf :wave: 

http://www.twistedforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-1582.html


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you found it. :grin:


----------

